# [OT] Primi 30 denunciati per p2p in italia...

## mirko_3

http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=47602

http://webnews.html.it/news/1981.htm

guardate voi stessi  :Sad: 

----------

## comio

con tutto il rispetto. Ma chi ha un opennap (o come cavolo si chiama) perché rischia? opennap è solo un motore di ricerca!

rimango perplesso

Comunque, che vengano fatte pagare multe mi va pure bene, ma discriminare p2p così mi pare una cassata.

----------

## metnik

Non a caso ho notato che ultimamente moltissimi italiani stanno migrando sul p2p anonimo mute (http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yoghi

Ti posso garantire che nn è per nulla anonimo   :Wink:  quindi occhio.....  anche con quel p2p se vogliono sgamarti ti sgamano   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

crittografia... 

poi mi dimostrano loro che ho scaricato l'ultimo pornazzo di moana...

possono solo dire che ho usato banda.

----------

## mirko_3

crittografia o meno, se loro scaricano un file da te...

se non mi sbaglio, il reato è l'upload, non il download... o almeno sono rimasto a quando le cose erano così...sono cambiate?

----------

## Yoghi

il possesso e la condivisione di materiale di cui non si hanno i diritti è reato!   :Cool: 

----------

## Alakhai

 :Laughing:   ma tu uppi sempre anche per mandare una richiesta ad un sito di mandarti una pagina

il problema mi dirai forse che possono decifrarti i dati che tu mandi

però a quel punto entrano in gioco i programmi di criptaggio potente tipo il PGP che in america è vietato sopra una certa grandezza di chiave  :Smile: 

cmq fatta la legge....

----------

## wave32

 *Quote:*   

> l pubblico sa che scaricare musica da Internet è illegale e quanto questa pratica stia danneggiando lindustria musicale, ma perseverano comunque nella pratica, pensando di essere intoccabili. Queste persone non hanno rispetto per la musica e con loro nessun tipo di attività di informazione può funzionare perché non sono coscienti di quanto questa attività metta in serio pericolo i posti di lavoro di chi opera nellindustria discografica.

 

Cioe' i ladri siamo noi, non le multinazionali che vendono CD il cui costo di produzione gira intorno all'euro (o due) a 20, dando poi meno del 10% all'artista. Adesso cominciano pure in Italia...[/quote]

----------

## Yoghi

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

>   ma tu uppi sempre anche per mandare una richiesta ad un sito di mandarti una pagina
> 
> il problema mi dirai forse che possono decifrarti i dati che tu mandi
> 
> però a quel punto entrano in gioco i programmi di criptaggio potente tipo il PGP che in america è vietato sopra una certa grandezza di chiave 
> ...

 

basta qualcosa di meno sofisticato e in francia c'è l'ha mostrato : 

1) un agente condivide materiale pirata e chi scarica cade nella trappola   :Sad: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Già... e qualunque buon avvocato gli fa un mazzo tanto.  :Wink: 

In un qualunque stato di diritto che sia degno di questo nome, le prove acquisite in modo illecito - peggio ancora se commettendo il reato che si vorrebbe combattere - non hanno valore in giudizio.

Altrimenti varrebbero pure le intercettazioni telefoniche arbitrarie non autorizzate da un magistrato... ci mancherebbe solo questo!   :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

io propongo un minuto di download dedicato a questi poverini... 

Ragazzi! mi guarderò i prossimi divx anche per voi

----------

## zUgLiO

 *koma wrote:*   

> io propongo un minuto di download dedicato a questi poverini... 
> 
> Ragazzi! mi guarderò i prossimi divx anche per voi

 

mi associo

----------

## zUgLiO

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altrimenti varrebbero pure le intercettazioni telefoniche arbitrarie non autorizzate da un magistrato... ci mancherebbe solo questo!  

 

ciò non toglie che le facciano lo stesso..i servizi segreti a cosa servirebbero altrimenti?

----------

## codadilupo

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> ciò non toglie che le facciano lo stesso..i servizi segreti a cosa servirebbero altrimenti?

 

su questo siamo d'accordo: l'unico modo di avere uno stato "trasparente" é non avere lo stato tout court. Ma creco che blue intendesse dire che, quand'anche si scomoddasero i SS (acronimo voluto) non potrebbero usare gl'elementi rinvenuti in modo illegale, in un tirbunale.

Coda

----------

## metnik

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Ti posso garantire che nn è per nulla anonimo   quindi occhio.....  anche con quel p2p se vogliono sgamarti ti sgamano  

 

l'ip che vedi con netstat non è detto che sia di quello che condivide il file...

http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/technicalDetails.shtml

Aiuto.. stanno bussando alla porta  :Shocked: 

(per adesso era uno scherzo, dopotutto uso poco il p2p)

----------

## Cerberos86

Secondo me il problema del p2p si sta prendendo dalla parte sbagliato...

1-si mettano in vendita cd a prezzi ACCETTABILI (è il PRIMO e il FONDAMENTALE passo che secondo me si deve fare)

2-si dichiari pure guerra aperta ai "PIRATI INFORMATICI" o come azz li si voglia chiamare, se accettato il punto 1 allora ci sono delle motivazioni serie per denunciarli.

3-Si pongano pure multe salatissime, ma la responsabilità resti sempre solo dal punto di vista CIVILE, diventi PENALE SOLO nel caso di chi lo fa per LUCRO.

Ciò che si vuole difendere sono i diritti d'autore?!? Allora si cerchi di farlo, ma non penalizzare le tecnologie di SCAMBIO LIBERO di MATERIALE INFORMATCO....

----------

## codadilupo

il punto di vista "sbagliato" , a mio parere, é credere che il diritto d'autore sia un diritto, innanzitutto.

Tolto quello, voglio vedere le case produttrici a farsi mecenate dei "poveri lavoratori che stanno perdendo il posto" a causa del p2p.

seee... forse in un libro di asimov

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  Ma creco che blue intendesse dire che, quand'anche si scomoddasero i SS (acronimo voluto) non potrebbero usare gl'elementi rinvenuti in modo illegale, in un tirbunale.
> 
> 

 

Si si   :Very Happy:  ,

volevo solo sottolineare che se anche non lo possono usare in tribunale fa comunque comodo sapere e scoprire chi eventualmente scarica come un maiale..e soprattutto cosa scarica..

credo che la pedo-pornografia la scoprano cosi,solo che poi per poterli arrestare devono trovare prove "legali".

Non è comunque tranquillizzante sapere di poter essere spiati,e la cosa ancor meno tranquillizzante è che si sta cercando di legalizzare questo spionaggio in nome della lotta al terrorismo

----------

## Diggs

Siamo spiati cmq ed in ogni caso, SISDE o SISMI che si vogliano   :Wink: .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2-si dichiari pure guerra aperta ai "PIRATI INFORMATICI" o come azz li si voglia chiamare, se accettato il punto 1 allora ci sono delle motivazioni serie per denunciarli. 
> 
> 

 

Quale definizionedare ai "pirati informatici"?   :Razz: 

Sono d'accordo nel riconoscimento dei diritti d'autore e bla bla bla   :Arrow:  è giuato che l'autore di un'opera possa vivere dei preventi ricavati.

Il problema casomai è la SIAE stessa.

----------

## comio

 *metnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'ip che vedi con netstat non è detto che sia di quello che condivide il file...
> 
> http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/technicalDetails.shtml
> ...

 

Comunque è responsabile chi ha fatto da "nat" (che alla fine di nat si tratta).

----------

## comio

Quello che dico io è che si vuol punire lo strumento e non chi commette il reato. Poi, se si fa una rete di certificati (PKI) con una "CA" ufficiale e roba simile, è un po' difficile che uno sconosciuto faccia l'upload con il certificato non riconosciuto. Poi quando qualcuno viene beccato, un sistema di monitoring mette in quarantena gli ultimi certificati.

----------

## bld

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> il punto di vista "sbagliato" , a mio parere, é credere che il diritto d'autore sia un diritto, innanzitutto.
> 
> Tolto quello, voglio vedere le case produttrici a farsi mecenate dei "poveri lavoratori che stanno perdendo il posto" a causa del p2p.
> 
> seee... forse in un libro di asimov
> ...

 

e' vero. Dal momento che acquisto un prodotto deve essere mio, se no.. possiamo sparare teorie e chi piu ne ha..

credo che un altro problema grande e' che chi fa le leggi capisce poco di cosa sta parlando, e per le multinazionali io non so.. come ragionano ma io gli mp3 di britney li ascolto ocasionalmente ma non darei manco un centesimo per i suoi cd che costano 20 euro.

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *metnik wrote:*   
> 
> l'ip che vedi con netstat non è detto che sia di quello che condivide il file...
> 
> http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/technicalDetails.shtml
> ...

 

Più che di NAT si tratta di un proxy (almeno cosi sembra essere...) involontario, nel senso che l'utente cui sei collegato é semplicemente un utente di mute che "veicola traffico" e niente più. Potrebbe essere un utente che non ha e non scarica files "illegali"....

----------

## julius malchovitch

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *metnik wrote:*   
> 
> l'ip che vedi con netstat non è detto che sia di quello che condivide il file...
> 
> http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/technicalDetails.shtml
> ...

 

In mute net nessun nodo della rete conosce l'identità di un'altro nodo della rete. I nodi che conoscono l'IP sono solo in neighbors di un certo nodo e nessuno di questi è in grado di associare il tuo indirizzo IP con l'indirizzo virtuale di mute-net che è quello significativo e che è conosciuto da tutti gli altri nodi della rete (i quali, invece non conoscono il tuo IP). Tutti i nodi forwardano pacchetti destinati ad un certo indirizzo virtuale ma nessun nodo ne conosce l'esatta ubicazione. Il tuo neighbors ti forwarda un pacchetto solo con l'idea "glielo mando perché lui sà qualcosa in più di me su come raggiungere il destinatario" e non "glielo mando perché lui è il destinatario". Questa è l'idea di base spicciola, in mute net sono state prese  molte altre contromisure sofisticate per rendere la rete anonima. Talmente sofisticate che un tentativo di spionaggio del MALE sarebbe costosissimo e non conveniente.

I documenti sul sito (specialmente quello sugli utility counters) sono lunghi e forse di non facile lettura ma spiegano in modo molto convincente il funzionamento di MUTE e di quanto possa rendervi anonimi.

In conclusione, cominciate ad usare MUTE anche se ancora non ha tante features dei p2p più popolari, iscrivetevi alla ML e abbiate fede.

Ciao, julius

----------

## stuart

appena esce nel portage proverò mute

una piccola considerazione:

non vi sembra strano che i primi denunciati siano apparteneti alla rete opennap e cioè server (utenti che facevano anche da server)

a me vengono in mente due cose:

1 - con un server centralizzato sei più "visibile" nel senso che basta controllare tutti gli ip verso quel server, si tirano giù quelli appartenenti a isp italiani ed è ancora più semplice controllare i log

2 - gli utenti probabilmente condividevano non pochi giga ma tanti, per la filosofia di alcuni server che ti fanno entrare solo se hai almeno diversi giga in condivisione

i p2p più a rischio sono quelli tipo direct connect, tutti gli opennap e cioè TUTTI quelli connessi a serveroni importanti (penso purtroppo anche la rete edonkey -emule)

quelli meno a rischio sono per ora i serverless, tipo gnutella, overnet e la futura emule solo kademlia

correggetemi se sbaglio ma ora connettersi ad un server fisso è come dire "oh, ragaazi, guardate che sono lì"

----------

## Sparker

Se vuoi provarlo sul sito sono presenti dei binari semplicissimi.

Lo ho provato per curiosità. La principale carenza è la mancanza del resume, unito alla facilità di caduta della connessione.

La velocità è altalenante, dipendendo dalla velocità dei nodi intermedi, ma scariando da una sola fonte non è poi cosi' male. 

Di certo comporta uno spreco immane di banda, gli ISP non saranno contenti.

(comunque l'impressione è buona, trattandosi di una 0.2.2...)

----------

## pinguinoferoce

da oggi basta p2p?

Si ma se siluppano mute che succede?

Posso piangere , ne han beccati 20 su 1 miliardo di persone .....

xke?

----------

## Geps

Date un'occhiata qui.

Sembra che sia andata bene.

----------

## metnik

 *Quote:*   

>  .. le terminologie utilizzate dall'articolo 1 del decreto non risultano conformi alle definizioni della normativa europea..

 

La globalizzazione qui non è ancora arrivata.. e i gerarchi del burocratese si perdono in un bicchier d'acqua. Chissà se le definizioni europee saranno in inglese per tutti o se i francofoni vorranno tutto tradotto nella loro lingua.. chissà se traducono SPAM come carne in scatola, mi viene in mente un'articolo che avevo letto che diceva che email era troppo esterofilo (x i francesi) allora avevano coniato il termine "couri-el", come se dicessi questa è la mia "post-el"

----------

## randomaze

 *metnik wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    .. le terminologie utilizzate dall'articolo 1 del decreto non risultano conformi alle definizioni della normativa europea.. 
> 
> La globalizzazione qui non è ancora arrivata.. e i gerarchi del burocratese si perdono in un bicchier d'acqua.

 

Devono fare così.

Se le terminologie non sono armonizzate perfettamente e danno adito a fraintendimenti in tribunale la legge serve solo a spendere inutilmente soldi  (questo a prescindere dal contenuto della legge).

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *metnik wrote:*    *Quote:*    .. le terminologie utilizzate dall'articolo 1 del decreto non risultano conformi alle definizioni della normativa europea.. 
> 
> La globalizzazione qui non è ancora arrivata.. e i gerarchi del burocratese si perdono in un bicchier d'acqua. 
> 
> Devono fare così.
> ...

 

oltretutto, se ho capito bene, quel documento significa che il decreto non verrà esaminato... quindi, se non viene presentato in una nuova forma, e corretti i contenuti, decadrà.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oltretutto, se ho capito bene, quel documento significa che il decreto non verrà esaminato... quindi, se non viene presentato in una nuova forma, e corretti i contenuti, decadrà.
> 
> 

 

A giudicare da quel che ho capito io quel documento significa che il decreto é letteralmente inguardabile: non in linea con le direttive europee e la costituzione italiana.

Insomma, se lo scrivevamo noi del forum avremmo ottenuto un giudizio migliore  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GhePeU

quella era una pregiudiziale dell'opposizione

per quel che so si è convenuto di inviare il decreto in commissione e procedere ad audizioni con i vari soggetti del settore

http://new.camera.it/_dati/leg14/lavori/bollet/200403/0330/html/07/comunic.htm#58n2

----------

## shev

Nuova puntata della telenovela Urbani, questa volta con un finale un po' più piacevole

----------

## Frez

ero partito scrivendo qualche considerazione, ma in pratica faccio prima a mettere un link ad un articolo che condivido praticamente al 100%:

Si trova sul sito di Attivissimo, l'articolo e' : << [IxT]2004_03_27 - 043. Pensieri Espressi sul decreto Urbani >>

per quanto riguarda il ficcanasare nelle comunicazioni altrui credo che sia oltre che ingiusto, anche mooolto pericoloso.

per i SS poi (condivido l'acronimo  :Smile:  ) basta vedere cosa producono in mano a teste di ... ehm

Il problema e' fondamentalmente il solito: "chi controlla il controllore ?" (soprattutto quando il suo ID e' "iota" )

edito: ho appena finito di leggere le ultime righe della "telenovela" urbani.

Tassa su internet ? gia' quella sui supporti di massa secondo me e' incostituzionale (presunzione di colpevolezza), adesso pure su internet ?

non so come definire chi l'ha pensata .... ritardato ? sub-umano ? non saprei

("La Carlucci" dell'articolo e' la stessa che ci rompe le scatole in TV ? che tristezza)

se la fanno GIURO che appena posso espatrio

----------

## metnik

 *Frez wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> non so come definire chi l'ha pensata .... ritardato ? sub-umano ? non saprei
> 
> ("La Carlucci" dell'articolo e' la stessa che ci rompe le scatole in TV ? che tristezza)
> ...

 

Si penso proprio di si.. non Milly, l'altra.

Chiediamo ospitalità agli amici svizzeri, sanmarinesi, vaticanesi(quelli è meglio lasciarli stare).. sperando che li le cose vadano meglio

----------

## stuart

segniamo tutto, in cabina elettorale si fanno i conti.........

----------

## codadilupo

 *stuart wrote:*   

> segniamo tutto, in cabina elettorale si fanno i conti.........

 

beh, diciamo che no avevo bisogno di sentire l'utlima s...parata della carlucci , per sapere che non avrei votato ne lei ne il suo partito con nostalgie di un simpatico ventennio, ti pare  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

